# [SOLVED] Asus P4SD-LA



## elemaniako (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi, 

Drop my computer & broke motherboard. No longer able to buy it from HP. I'm looking for a use motherboard (or new) Asus P4SD-LA PES revision 0.01 Oxford-UL6E. (I recently change the power supply and the graphic card AGP)

I could upgrade to a newer compatible motherboard and change cpu and memory. 

If you can help me i would appreciate.
What do you think. ray:

Salutations


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P4SD-LA*

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=RB19353


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Asus P4SD-LA*

Probably you can also find the motherboard on e-bay.


----------



## elemaniako (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Asus P4SD-LA PES revision 0.01 Oxford-UL6E*

Hi,

Thanks for the answer. I have this question for Dai.
Do you really think that i could substitute your reference for my motherboard Asus P4SD-LA. I cannot access all the specifications of this motherboard to check it in details.
I hope your right and that you have verify the compatibility of this motherboard. Sorry to doubt but i don't want to buy a motherboard that will not fit. I'm a little bit confuse. Thanks to confirm that it really fit into my computer.

Salutations


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P4SD-LA*

it's a normal sized atx m/b do you have a normal sized case if it's a micro case you will need the micro board


----------



## elemaniako (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Asus P4SD-LA*

Hello again.

DAI. I have a regular motherboard I think 9.6X9.6 and a regular case. 
Thanks for your answer and time.
Salutations:smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

normal
12x9.6
micro
9.6x9
a normal case will take normal,micro,mini


----------

